# Second duck hunt



## switchback (Dec 29, 2009)

Well my first duck hunt ever was a group hunt and I got my first duck. This last saturday I went on my second trip. Been duck hunting in the morning and deer hunting the evening hunts. Just had a snow storm day before Christmas and it melted off by the day after. (yeah snow storm in TX.). When we got there wheather said wind chill made it feel like 18 degrees. I was plenty warm and got 3 birds. Wish they would have been flying better. Total of six birds. I was happy with that. Went deer hunting that evening and got in the woods about 1 hour before deer moved and had a shooter buck and 5 does on me but no shot. Watched them for an hour. Going back to try to get on some deer in the morning.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 30, 2009)

nicely done


----------



## rick50 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice mess of big ducks. We don t shoot many pintail or greenheads where I hunt.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 30, 2009)

You guys are killin' me....... 

Congrats on the hunt. It's still sucking arse in KY. We went this morning and didn't see 70 ducks.

We haven't had a measurable snowfall in over two years and you guys get one in TX. I'm not living right or something.


----------



## switchback (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Quackrstackr, I hear ya. The birds are slowing down here. The guy that took me, took his brother on his first hunt Monday. They ended up with a bird apiece. 

Rick, I've seen some teal but haven't shot any yet.

Which are your favorite eating ducks?


----------



## Andy (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats on the hunt. 

Duck hunting is something I have never done but always wanted to.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 31, 2009)

switchback said:


> Which are your favorite eating ducks?



Teal and wood ducks, hands down.


----------



## rick50 (Dec 31, 2009)

I really don t have a favorite eating duck, I like just about all of them. Coots and Galnules are not bad tasting either.

We made another hunt today , but all we got was a mottle duck and a blue wing teal.............


----------

